# NGD: Something A Little Different



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2017)

I just recently come to the realisation that I don't own a decent steel string acoustic. Got plenty of electrics, my good acoustics are nylon strings (a nylon and a 7 string classical), hell I've got more world instruments than a steel stringer.  ...well I have a little Talman acoustic that sounds crap. And with some gigs coming up with the country rock gig and an acoustic gig with the other prog band, I needed one fast. 

For so long, I've held back for the right Martin, Maton or Cole Clark (preferably the latter 2 for the homegrown factor). That would have been the right thing to do if I didn't do an impulsive decision and based a purchase on seeing Joe Satriani holding an Ibanez AELFF10 during some dumb Chickenfoot video.  Ibanez was happy to oblige...







...and I regret nothing. 

Yeah the bridge looks like a hideous deformity, but I've never let ugly get in the way of playing. I've toured with an Ibby Glaive and Halberd dammit! 

Sonically, it's certainly no Maton, Martin or Cole Clark. My experiences on those 3 brands play circles around this Ibby. But at the price these sell for, it sounds surprisingly more full than I thought. No complaints here. I haven't plugged the guitar in yet to test the Fishman electronics though...

The fanned fretboard was the big gimmick here, and since I often detune on an acoustic, this instrument is a good place to start. I remember trying my first fanned fret a while back and noting how it was natural for the hand to grip, so I felt fine here. Wrapping my thumb around to grab the low E (which I often do) didn't take long to grasp either. I just played the guitar and pretty much forgot the fanned layout.

I also managed to get one with the better fretwork as well. The factory setting action is still up in the stratosphere, so I'll need to get it tech'ed and I might replace the bridge pins to something a bit more durable. I hate dealing with bridge pins on an acoustic.

I still intend on getting a nice Maton or Cole Clark, but for now, this will do me just fine.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 19, 2017)

Congrats man


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2017)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Congrats man



Thanks mate! 

I didn't have much time to play this last night as I had to restring another instrument for an upcoming rehearsal. I'll need to squeeze some time for this...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 19, 2017)

very nice...

what scale? what tunings? how would it sound in e standard?


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 19, 2017)

I'll give you the Glaive being dorky (as was the Falchion). But the Halberd was and still is awesome.


Happy NGD by the way


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers gents. 



M3CHK1LLA said:


> what scale? what tunings? how would it sound in e standard?



Website says: 680mm at 6th string / 635mm at 1st string. 



MoonJelly said:


> I'll give you the Glaive being dorky (as was the Falchion). But the Halberd was and still is awesome.



 I loved both instruments, and I still play them regularly. Admittedly I bought the Glaive out of spite though, and I still want another Halberd.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2017)

And it sounds pretty good in standard, slightly snappier than what I'm used to, but I like it.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2017)

I have the Fishman Prefix Stereo Blender in my Taylor and it's a great little setup, so hopefully their more affordable pickup systems are on par.
Cool looking acoustic though for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2017)

I played one of these a while ago and was surprised how nice it was for the money. Hell it had better fretwork than my cordoba which was around the same price


----------

